# Novak 17.5 Havoc motor questions



## budgetbob (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought a Havoc Brushless system, 8.5 and really like it but the issue I found is many people are telling me this is a little too much motor for a off road stadium truck. Many guys are running a 17.5, I would like to get a Havoc 17.5 but I cant seem to find the motor for sale alone and not in a brushless system. Suggestions please..


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Go with the Novak Ballistic 17.5


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

novak 17.5 ss you can get refurbished from novak with 120day warranty for 54 i think plus shipping


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

As the person above said, going with a re-manufactured motor will save you some money and they are good motors. Visit Team Novaks reman motor page and you can take your pick of motor. Most all will work with your Havoc ESC. http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/RMF+Brushless+Motors/135.0.1.1.7521.26355.0.0.0


----------



## budgetbob (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like a good option, I might just go the route.


----------



## budgetbob (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, so even Novak requires you to create an account to purchase items. BS! Im done creating accounts just to buy one item


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

call them on phone ? bet that works to.


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

they dont send u a ton of shit like most sites just coupons for their stuff


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

budgetbob said:


> Ok, so even Novak requires you to create an account to purchase items. BS! Im done creating accounts just to buy one item


We recently made some security changes to our Shopatron interface----there is an increasing amount of Credit Card fraud with different bill to/ship to addresses.


----------

